# Sherlastic 1 Coat System



## FPSC (Aug 8, 2013)

My Sherwin rep claims that they will warrant select Sherlastic jobs applied with 1 coat at 30 mils wet. I would like to look into this, but am curious as to whether or not anyone has done a 1 coat application with it before and what their experience with it was like.

I mentioned to him it was pebble dash stucco and he started saying "Oh, it'll be hard to tell what the wet mil thickness is on a surface like that...". In my experience, no stucco is *easy* to tell wet mil thickness with, so that has me worried as to whether or not they would follow through with any warranty.

edit: for spelling and grammar...it's been a long summer.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Any warranty has to go through division marketing and there will be a cost to you, which you need to pass along to your customer. There will be a full job inspection form that the rep will fill out and you and your customer will sign. I can't remember the cost, but it might be $500 or more. I think Sherlastic will only carry a 5 year warranty, Conflex carries a 10?

Getting 30 mils in one application will be tough. That is a big tip, might need to backroll with material as well.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Res or commercial? 

Your looking for a material warranty or what? At 30 mills the material won't be the c ause of failure. Application and water infilteation points will. The warranty will only he as good as your ability to spot and remediate potential infiltration points.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

We use a SW product that has a NDL labor and material warranty but it is a 5k sq min, $500 min pay in. Other than this product I do not know of any other products with a pay to play offered by SW. 

Material warranties are useless. "Oh, the product failed? Heres a gallon or two, go fix it..."


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> We use a SW product that has a NDL labor and material warranty but it is a 5k sq min, $500 min pay in. Other than this product I do not know of any other products with a pay to play offered by SW.
> 
> Material warranties are useless. "Oh, the product failed? Heres a gallon or two, go fix it..."


I disagree with this statement. A material warranty is to replace material only. So if you need a gallon to fix a small wall, all you get is a gallon, right? If you have massive failure, you can be sure chip samples will need to be collected and anylized.

I do agree with your commercial statement. Yes, label warranties are for residential only. If you are seeking a commercial warranty, that is a "pay to play" Does two things, 1. discourages wanting one due to the cost, 2. covers the lawyer costs for filing. With SW you can get commercial warranties on lots of products. I know Ext Superpaint has 1coat and 2coat warranties, A100 1coat and 2coat, Conflex, etc. I used to have a list, maybe I will look for it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What's the product data page say? That what SW will use not what your rep told you unless you have it in writing

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, its right there on the pds, but it says you can apply 1 coat between 20-28 mills wft. So your rep its trying to upsell you.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

How you gauge the mills is by taping a heavy stock paper on the wall. Spray the section until you get the desired mill thickness, gauge it off the board. This will show you the speed you need to move your gun to achieve the deisired mill thickness. It's also a great way to document your coverage. 

You can also gauge the dft which is more reliable than the wft, as that is what sw will gauge if a failure were to occur. Wft would be for you to gauge your application for the desired dft

....


----------



## FPSC (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm trying to get a "best of the bad bunch" answer I guess. I have another product available for use but the DFT required for their warranty is 3 coats worth, so thats out of the question. If, as a tradesman, you are deferring the cost of you doing the job properly to your customer (ie, tell them to pay the warranty inspection fees) then you're doing things properly. Otherwise I would have to wish you the best of luck and tell you to consider pursuing a different career path. I figured stuff like that went without saying...


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

I have done a couple thousand (literally) elasto jobs in my career .i have always done one coat at about 25-30 wet mils over a primed or previously painted surface .i have never had a failure....ever.sherlastic is an awesome product . Spray it til it ripples on the stucco then lay it off with a loaded 1 1/4 " nap roller . Easy peasy !


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Also dash coat is a real pain to lay off with a roller, 90% of the time it will flash and streak no matter what you do to it... I spray dash with two moderately heavy even coats no rolling this will give you the desired mil build up


----------

